# Best engines ...



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,

I am going to be buying my first DCC engine w/sound.
For my first engine, I want it ready to run, will mess with installing decoders later.

What would you guys consider to be the highest quality manufactures of DCC ready engines? Detail, quality, reliability, etc.

I had a link like this saved, but it is no longer there, so sorry if this is a repeat.

If you could list them from highest to lowest, that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

ok you have 

1. Broadway Limited Imports top of the line best all around and hisghest price.

2. Rivarossi not sure if they make sound equipped in us style but good runners and detail.

3. Bachmann Spectrum good sound equipped engines.

4. Athearn very few steam engines.

5. Hornby not because they have bad quality just only european type engines.

DCC ready means no DCC decoder or speakers or a sound decoder
Go for one that says DCC sound equipped.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say best is a matter of opinion!
My picks
Atlas (gold) DCC & Sound
Athern Genesis
Proto 2000


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stationmaster Bob had posted an excellent review (his opinions) of HO diesel engine brands here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=29905&postcount=14

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I own 4 different brands of engines, and I have had pretty good luck with all of them. In my opinion, I feel most engines are made fairly well these days.

Chad


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

8smacks self in the face* How could i forget about Atlas gold line engines! I would rate them as higher than Athearn and possibly even Bachmann Spectrum. I like them vary much.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Altas engines, I own one with DCC and sound (Gold) and two other silver models that I put decoders in. I only own one kato, (an older Altas) and it's a brute, I love that engine, it's 25 years old and going strong. 

I also have two from Broadway Limited Imports (BLI) and I like them both very much as well. 

All of the Proto 2000's I own, RS2, GP7, GP15-1 lack slightly in pulling power compared to the atlas engines but are very nicely detailed and with the exception of the GP7 they are very smooth and quiet. (Don't know what's wrong with that GP7, it's makes an awful squeal the first lap around the track until it gets "warm") I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of these again, good engines.

The Athearn's I have very a little bit, the GP35 from 2005 is a great engine, pretty powerful, quiet and smooth. The new old stock SD38's (2005) that I bought last year are still good engines but definitely not as quiet and smooth as the GP35.

I bought one Bachmann DCC on board GP38-2, had to rip out the decoder because it didn't have the functions I thought it would have, and/or with no instructions didn't know how to program the decoder. I paid $45 for it, if the decoder would have worked out it would have been OK. I wasn't thrilled with this particular engine, and probably will not buy another Bachmann unless they have a model/roadname that I can't live without.

Just my $0.02

There's a lot of good brands out there, and everybody has their own preference of which one they like the best.


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Great guys! Thanks. Now to start shopping around ...


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Franco said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to be buying my first DCC engine w/sound.
> For my first engine, I want it ready to run, will mess with installing decoders later.
> ...


I'd say that the two very best engines in both DCC and DC alike would have to be Kato and Athearn Genises. These two offer some models that have special features not found on other engines. Not only are the models of these two outfits both prototypically correct, but they offer special models that have working track lights and strobe lights in addition to having the other same features as other engines have, such as sound, etc. 

These super models (as I call them) are really something to see. They're even more fun to run. Both run super smooth at all speeds. But then, engines like I have described, do not come cheap. But on the other hand, if money is not a factor, then you really owe it to yourself to check out what Kato and Athearn Genises have to offer. Believe me, you'll be glad you did. 

I seen two examples of these at a train show in Atlanta a while back. Both the Kato and the Athearn people let me run them. They were simply beautiful, truly a marvel of craftsmanship. I've never seen or run any engines before or since that could hold a close candle to some of the top notch elite models offered by Kato and Athearn Genises , and I've been model railroading for 31 years. So who's the best? In my opinion, Kato and Athearn Genises, hands down.

As for the lowest priced and quality, that would have to go to Lifelike and Model Power. Lifelike on the other hand, makes a high end engine line called Proto which is very good, but expensive. Bachmann makes a very good engine for a poor man's price. I bought one last month and it's a cracker jack dandy. Athearn makes a very good engine at a reasonable price. bachmann also makes a high end engine claaed Bachmann Spectrum. It runs very well. Some put it up with Atearn Genisus. Bachmann also makes some of the best N scale engines.This is the engine of most model railroaders. 

They not only run very well for what seems forever, but they're very easy to work on. Atlas runs very smooth and is extremely reliable. They cost somewhat more than an Athearn. I have two that I bought 10 years ago and they still going strong. Would you believe it, theyre still running with their original couplers, and I use them in switching all the time. 

Atlas also makes a cheaper line of engines which cost about half of what their regular engines do. This cheaper line is called Atlas Trainman. Though these models are cheaper, the motors and the drive trains in these models are exactly the same as what's in their more expensive regular line of engines. It's just that this cheaper line is very limited to what models and roadnames are offered. When it comes to rolling stock, I think athearn makes the best at a very reasonable price. They run almost flawless. I hope all of this helps. 

routerman


----------

